# How many of you eat/taste grain?



## jaypes (14/5/13)

I am a grain addict, I cant help myself!


----------



## jaypes (14/5/13)

mmmmm - acid malt


----------



## sponge (14/5/13)

I normally have a little sampling whilst weighing and again during milling.

Love chewing on a little dark xtal, spec b and choc


----------



## Arghonaut (14/5/13)

Always give grains i havent used before a chew, and grain that i have had stored for a while gets a quick nibble to make sure it doesnt taste stale.

Victory & Special B always get a nibble too, mmmmmm.


----------



## djar007 (14/5/13)

I used to harvest wheat and that was always the standard for testing moisture. Chew it like gum. Good late at night when the hunger bug kicked in mid way through a crop.


----------



## tanukibrewer (14/5/13)

Any dark roasted grains,yum


----------



## Mikedub (14/5/13)

yep, and my kids get into it when I'm milling, havnt lost a finger yet


----------



## lukiferj (14/5/13)

I've tasted all the grain I use. It's interesting to taste all different kinds and see how crunchy they are.


----------



## Florian (14/5/13)

We add malted grains to our muesli, my eldest daughter prefers Golden Promise.

If I weigh grains without telling her she gets angry.

She also sits around a plastic bag full of spent grains after mashing and scuffs it in.


----------



## manticle (14/5/13)

Of course.


----------



## GalBrew (14/5/13)

Damn straight! Especially your cara/crystal types...... :icon_drool2:


----------



## mmmyummybeer (14/5/13)

Yes I will always taste the grains when weighing up a new batch to ensure grain freshness. I don't want to put slack malt in my beer. I also like to taste if its a new grain that I haven't used before. I am also partial to chewing a bit of hop if its a new variety. I don't eat the grain for breakfast of any thing though and have never chewed the grain for enzymatic activity as in Sam Calagione Chicha brew edition. but then has anyone tried to replicate that?


----------



## Dave70 (15/5/13)

Yep.
I'm always unscrewing Pats containers at Absolute HB whilst he's dealing with customers or crushing my grain. It's helped me learn plenty about gauging how the finished beer will taste. 

I swear that smoked stuff tastes like bacon. Nice, but dunno if I'd want to drink it.


----------

